# اقتراح مناظرة بيني و بين مشرفيكم .



## دكنينغان (22 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كيف حالكم ؟*

*أقترح عليكم مناظرتي في هذا الموضوع :*

*ما علاقة النحو باللغة العربية؟ و ما الأسبق اللغة العربية أم النحو؟*

*هذه المناظرة ستظهر عوار القائلين بالأخطاء اللغوية في القرآن الكريم .*

*مرحبا صوت صارخ و كريتيك و شمس الحق و إدارة المنتدى و مشرفيها و أعضائها *

*المواضيع: 117,547, المشاركات: 2,253,481, الأعضاء: 97,520 *

*إن مسح الموضوع أو اغلق فهي الفضيحة .*

*لا سلاح إلا سلاح الأدلة .*

*ملحوظة:*

*كتبت الموضوع هنا لأن منتدى الحوار الإسلامي لا يسمح لي بالدخول:*


*



رسالة إدارية دكنينغان, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر: 
حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فهل من مناظر؟ أو حتى مناظرة إن لم يكن هناك مناظر !*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

*اعتراف علماء الاسلام باخطاء النحو ف القران

فما الحاجه للمناظره اذان ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

صحيح انت فى شرط من شروط المناظره متحققش فيك

على الطرف الاخر (من المسلمين) ان  يكون مشتركاً في المنتدى بم لا يقل عن ال 100 الى 150 مشاركة لنضمن ادبه  جديته في الحوارليكون حواراً راقياً مبني على اسس علمية و اخلاقية

يا ريت تتعلم النظام

الفضيحه الحقيقيه انك تكون داخل تعمل مناظره وانت مقريتش البنود اللى فى قوانين المناظرات يا اخ دكنينغان


----------



## دكنينغان (22 يوليو 2010)

*الأعضاء: 97,520  ــــــ  + Cupid + =  *

*97,519   فهل من مناظر في العدد الباقي لأن + Cupid + أعلن انسحابه و إفلاسه .*

*أريد شجاعا يقول :*

*أنا لها *

*و يدخل في صميم الموضوع مباشرة و يجيب .*


----------



## دكنينغان (22 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اعتراف علماء الاسلام باخطاء النحو ف القران*
> 
> *فما الحاجه للمناظره اذان ؟*


 

*عن أي علماء تتحدث؟*

*و متى ظهروا ؟*

*و لأي علم يؤسسون؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

دكنينغان قال:


> *الأعضاء: 97,520  ــــــ  + cupid + =  *
> 
> *97,519   فهل من مناظر في العدد الباقي لأن + cupid + أعلن انسحابه و إفلاسه .*
> 
> ...



فكك يبنى من الشغل ده مش هينفع هنا

اعقل كده وسيبك من اللغه دى انسحاب ايه وافلاس ايه
انت بتدارى على عدم اتباعك للنظام ولا بتدارى على ايه
انت مين عشان تيجى تناظرنا فى منتديات الكنيسه العربيه 
مسمعناش عنك يعنى ولا حتى فى طبق اليوم
لو مكنتش عارف انت فين اسئل اللى بعتينك يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اعتراف علماء الاسلام باخطاء النحو ف القران
> 
> فما الحاجه للمناظره اذان ؟
> *





دكنينغان قال:


> *عن أي علماء تتحدث؟*
> 
> *و متى ظهروا ؟*
> 
> *و لأي علم يؤسسون؟*



لو تعبت نفسك ودوست على الرابط كنت عرفت كل حاجه

عموما ده الرابط منتظر درك وتعليقك على كل ما جاء بالموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47112


----------



## دكنينغان (22 يوليو 2010)

*عن أي روابط تتحدث ؟*

*تعرف الإجابة تفضل إن كنت لا تعرف و تخشى المناظرة فدع مكانا لمن سيتقدم ههه*

*ستعرف من أكون بعد المناظرة .*

*أما القوانين فسهل أمر عملية الإصلاح : نقل الموضوع إلى الحوارات الثنائية بعد تعيين الإدارة لمن يصلح لمناظرتي .*

*هل جانبت الصواب .*

*يقول الإمام أبو القاسم سهل بن سهيل مسدد بن بغدد التالبادي :*

*فقد استجلب المتنوس بعد انتشاع و بدا ضوء الصبح بعد انقشاع*

*و من مكامن الكلمة التي أيدت و بدا لي بعد التنقير أن اللغة العربية لغة شريفة ضاربة في عبق التاريخ  *

*أظهرت فأفصحت و أنهضت فصحت*

*كلام العرب العاربة و فخر العجم الضاربة*

*حدائقها فيحاء و قدها بنسائم الجنان هيفاء *

*اسأل عنها متحدثيها يخبرونك*

*و سل الديار تنبئك*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

دكنينغان قال:


> *عن أي روابط تتحدث ؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*قال المتنبى فى هجاء كافور الإخشيدى:

ماكنت أحسبني أحيا الى زمن .......... يسيء بي فيه كلب وهو محمود 
ولا توهمت أن الناس قد فقدوا ........... وأن مثل ابي البيضاء موجــود 
وأن ذا الأسود المثقوب مشفره ........... . تطيعه ذي العضاريط الرعاديد 
جوعان يأكل من زادي ويمسكني .......... لكي يقال عظيم القدر مقصود

آه يا زمن يأتى فيه الصعلوك ليتكلم على أسياده، حاسباً صمت أسياده ضعف و خوف، و ما هو إلا رحمة به و رأفة عليه من سُحق قد يناله!*


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2010)

المناظرات في المنتدى تُطرح في عقائد الدين!
موضوعك لا علاقة له بأي موضوع مناظرة نُريد النقاش فيه
طلبك مرفوض، و لهجتك أيضاً مرفوضة
نكتفي بهذا القدر من مضيعة الوقت معك
يُغلق


----------

